# Test Tren opinions



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

So just curious I myself run test at 750 to 800 weekly tren about 400...Im wondering what all you guys do with these two compounds and why?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 26, 2014)

On a cutter I'll typically run my Test @ 500, Mast @ 500 and Tren @ 200. 

On a recomp I'll go with just Test @ 500 & Tren @ 400. 

I've done the 'Low Test / High Tren' thing and didn't notice an appreciable reduction in sides or efficacy. 

I do best with Test > Tren.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 26, 2014)

That's how I ran my first ever tren run..  I loved the run and have done tren 3 times now because of the results for me 

But I have also ran them even and didn't notice any difference


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> That's how I ran my first ever tren run..  I loved the run and have done tren 3 times now because of the results for me
> 
> But I have also ran them even and didn't notice any difference



Really? Thats interesting intuitively i would have guessed that more test would equal some more gains


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 26, 2014)

1:1

Preferred 1g:1g T:T.

I haven't ran a gram of anything in months though.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 26, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> That's how I ran my first ever tren run..  I loved the run and have done tren 3 times now because of the results for me
> 
> But I have also ran them even and didn't notice any difference



Same and I don't even know where the hell higher test/lower tren or vice versa came from.

Someone literally made it up and said it works better (either/or).

As we all know, I'm not down for bullshit anecdotes.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 26, 2014)

Higher test lower tren works the best for me. I've had fantastic results with 300 tren 500 test. But I'm a firm believer in low doses and hard work.


----------



## MustangDX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm about to run Tren E @800mgs and Test @500mgs. My last cycle I did Tren A @700mgs and Test @250mgs with great results. 

I'm just trying to mix it up and see what's best for me in terms of gains and sides.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2014)

I ran 400 test 800 tren the last few months and dropped from 265 to 240 in about 3 months. Slight caloric deficit of course.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 26, 2014)

I run my test lower than my tren or at the very least the same dose as my tren.  I never run test higher as the sides (for me) are worse.  

I basically want just enough test to keep my pee pee working and I let the tren do the work.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah I get stuck in my ways soooo often at one point I was running a gram of test so somehow in my messed up brain 750 test 400 tren is low test letting tren work...hahahaha yeah im 70% retarded..I wish I could run tren at 800 and test at 5,,, the tren would have me in misery... Unless low test did actually infact reduce sides for me... POB you say a "slight calorie deficit" man thats a good drop brother congrats...I am confident your strength was stabilized as well?


----------



## smj1687 (Oct 30, 2014)

I run 1200 mg of test mix of c an prop. With 700 mg of tren e and a    love it


----------



## inhuman88 (Oct 30, 2014)

Cutting I like tren higher than test, bulking I like high test and little to no tren


----------



## RJ (Oct 30, 2014)

When i was competing 1g of test E and 400mg of Tren E was my choice. 

Now, I use 100mg of test and 60-100mg of Tren E a week for TRT. No sides. No lipid issues (taking 1.5g of Niacin daily). Keeps me lean as hell, still plenty strong even though I'm below 220lbs for the first time in 10 years. And as always the feed efficiency of Tren, even at a low dose like this, is incredible. So if i can maintain on less food daily.


----------



## fitness24 (Oct 31, 2014)

I am runing this Bulking cycle:
1-16  test E or Sustanon  1000 mg week
1-14  Deca 800 mg week  
1-16  Eq  800 mg week
 1-5.  Diana 50mg ed
6-16  Tren E 600 mg week
1-16  Arimidex 0,5 mg ed 

PCT( 2weeks) clomid Nolvadex HGC

Cutting
19-26  Primo 600 mg week (With less dose didnt work well).
19-26  Tren A 500 mg week  
22-26  Anavar 50 mg ed
PCT


----------



## shenky (Nov 1, 2014)

fitness24 said:


> I am runing this Bulking cycle:
> 1-16  test E or Sustanon  1000 mg week
> 1-14  Deca 800 mg week
> 1-16  Eq  800 mg week
> ...




almost relevant to thread. Almost.


----------



## fitness24 (Nov 1, 2014)

Then ...what do you think?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 1, 2014)

fitness24 said:


> Then ...what do you think?



I think you should start your own thread rather than hijacking this one.


----------



## shenky (Nov 1, 2014)

Anyway,

 ATM I'm on week 6 of 500 tren E 300 test E. Dick still works. I'm not super horny like I expected I'd be. I have experienced literally no sides. No trensomnia (other than my usual sleeplessness, no nightsweats, only slight aggression). Then again, I'm on week 6, so who knows what will happen


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 1, 2014)

Sounds like you're tolerating it well, Shenky. No nightsweats is a great sign. I sweat like a whore in church on just 200 Mg of Tren E.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow thats a bummer...400mg of tren no night sweats some irritability...Hunger is ridiculous though, and to top it off i have a smidge of t3 in there and my hunger is just super human...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 1, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Wow thats a bummer...400mg of tren no night sweats some irritability...Hunger is ridiculous though, and to top it off i have a smidge of t3 in there and my hunger is just super human...



That was me on tren and T3. I'm talking about waking up at 2am and eating 1500-2500cals...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 1, 2014)

I run tren same dose as test or close to it...I like mast with tren


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 5, 2014)

RJ said:


> When i was competing 1g of test E and 400mg of Tren E was my choice.
> 
> Now, I use 100mg of test and 60-100mg of Tren E a week for TRT. No sides. No lipid issues (taking 1.5g of Niacin daily). Keeps me lean as hell, still plenty strong even though I'm below 220lbs for the first time in 10 years. And as always the feed efficiency of Tren, even at a low dose like this, is incredible. So if i can maintain on less food daily.



I find this to be exactly what I do, always wanted to do. I remember first reading about some vet using tren e on his trt and actually switching over completely but then going back to half and half. 
I love the effects of tren long term, especially at low doses when used for anti catabolic activities, its incredible. Especially since it doesnt turn to estrogen too so you can cut back on AI use, which being on trt is a big deal if i can lower ai doses.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 5, 2014)

Huh you run ai on trt dose? How come?


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 5, 2014)

Some people need to. My brother needs 0.25mg adex daily on his trt dose. Not unusual.


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 5, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Huh you run ai on trt dose? How come?



Im CRAZY estrogen sensitive. My E2 will go as high as 50-79 points if i dont use 25mg aromasin E2-3D. Thats at 200mg/week test cyp and 2500iu hcg/week.


----------

